# Eclipse Machinery employee badge



## OhioJones (May 21, 2019)

Thanks to the scumbag that Bogarted it. I was hoping to actually bid on it. 
Good old Fleabay and the inbred that are apart of this hobby.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)

Bid early and bid often !!!


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)

Ended early. That sucks.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)




----------



## sarmisluters (May 21, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1002144




Beautiful photo Catfish !
Show us more !


----------



## OhioJones (May 21, 2019)

If only you weren't so likeable. :/
That thing is nice.


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2019)

Wow!
That was a cool one!
Not likely to see another one of those again.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)

OhioJones said:


> If only you weren't so likeable. :/
> That thing is nice.



I didn't get it. I just got the photo from the auction.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 21, 2019)

Just wow!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 21, 2019)

I was following an 1896 Brown leaf spring saddle, that was on eBay, with a buy it now of $450. Then I checked it several days later and seller had a buy it now, of $150.00! The photos are from a Google search and not my saddle, but very similar condition.
I jumped on it, immediately!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 22, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I was following an 1896 Brown leaf spring saddle, that was on eBay, with a buy it now of $450. Then I checked it several days later and seller had a buy it now, of $150.00! The photos are from a Google search and not my saddle, but very similar condition.
> I jumped on it, immediately!
> 
> View attachment 1002187
> ...




Those are my photos / saddle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2019)

what did the badge go for?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2019)

OhioJones said:


> Thanks to the scumbag that Bogarted it. I was hoping to actually bid on it.
> Good old Fleabay and the inbred that are apart of this hobby.




I used to get upset when I saw this happen. Then I realized hey life ain't fair so I can get played or be a player. Now if I see something I really want I contact the seller and go strong. I guess in your eyes that makes me a scumbag but I can assure you I am not inbred. Of course if you are hoping to get a bargain then this tactic won't work. BTW I was not the buyer of this item.


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2019)

bricycle said:


> what did the badge go for?




Don't know. The seller ended the auction for and offer.... We should all message the seller with big offers and make them regret ending the auction. " I was going to bid $$$$"


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-EC...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I used to get upset when I saw this happen. Then I realized hey life ain't fair so I can get played or be a player. Now if I see something I really want I contact the seller and go strong. I guess in your eyes that makes me a scumbag but I can assure you I am not inbred. Of course if you are hoping to get a bargain then this tactic won't work. BTW I was not the buyer of this item.





Yeah, If I see something, that I know, I’m going for, I will always message the seller to make sure, they won’t accept a buy it now offer.
Usually they will accept offers until there has been a bid placed, so I will always place a nominal bid just to secure the auction.
Of course, EBay is like driving down the freeway.
You can either, lead, follow, or get out of the way.
No place for the clueless.


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2019)

it's possible someone took pity on the seller, told them what is was probably worth, and they pulled it???


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2019)

bricycle said:


> it's possible someone took pity on the seller, told them what is was probably worth, and they pulled it???




I told him it was worth $1000.00


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 22, 2019)

Auction listing ended early at 1:03 pm...Sold for $250.00...at 1:10 pm...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Private-Li...h=item23bd29d1c5:g:Hi0AAOSwKzxc4cZi#cvip_desc


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2019)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Auction listing ended early at 1:03 pm...Sold for $250.00...at 1:10 pm...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Private-Li...h=item23bd29d1c5:g:Hi0AAOSwKzxc4cZi#cvip_desc





At first it was listed for $14.99 No buy it now. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-EC...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 22, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Those are my photos / saddle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! I couldn’t remember where the photos came from.


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2019)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Auction listing ended early at 1:03 pm...Sold for $250.00...at 1:10 pm...




That’s some serious badge collecting right there.
So, I guess the big question is,
Would Ohio Jones have bid more than $250 for it?


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 23, 2019)

Here's a pic of one I found on the web. Much lower number than the one that just ended on Ebay.


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 23, 2019)

And another. These are from the WorthPoint site so it looks like they pop up every so often.


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 23, 2019)

Since we're on the subject of the Eclipse Machine Co. how about this cool letter opener....









http://www.twistedhandleletteropeners.com/eclipse-machine-co/


----------



## bikiba (May 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> Don't know. The seller ended the auction for and offer.... We should all message the seller with big offers and make them regret ending the auction. " I was going to bid $$$$"



that is funny!!


----------

